
Half-Life's writer reflects on his masterpiece - aaronbrethorst
http://www.polygon.com/2016/10/3/13151862/marc-laidlaw-writing-half-life-retrospective
======
corysama
Original: [http://www.marclaidlaw.com/writing-half-
life/](http://www.marclaidlaw.com/writing-half-life/)

There's also [http://www.marclaidlaw.com/mathoms-lambda-
files-c-1998/](http://www.marclaidlaw.com/mathoms-lambda-files-c-1998/)

